# RIP Fred Wedlock



## Geri (Mar 4, 2010)

The oldest swinger in town no more.

http://www.thisisbath.co.uk/enterta...lock-dies/article-1885763-detail/article.html


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2010)

RIP Fred, West Country Legend!


----------



## Skin (Mar 4, 2010)

RIP Fred.
Why did they knock down his grandfather's pub? opposite the City ground?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2010)

Only 67 - was he a smoker ?


----------



## ajdown (Mar 4, 2010)

That's so bad 

I got a signed CD of his for my dad's birthday a couple of years ago.

A legend is no more.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think he must have gone to Swansea Uni cos I'm sure my dad went to college with him.

RIP Fred


----------



## ajdown (Mar 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Only 67 - was he a smoker ?



Don't know but I'm sure playing in all those clubs before the smoking ban can't have helped.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2010)

1927 said:


> I think he must have gone to Swansea Uni cos I'm sure my dad went to college with him.
> 
> RIP Fred



I'd forgotten Fred went to Swansea Uni, I feel more connected now


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep, a Bristol legend all right. My landlord was from Keynsham and had an album of his (which was good) and I've always enjoyed "The Oldest Swinger In Town," though it's getting more apposite in my case now 

I visited his website about a year ago and he lamented the fact that most of his gigs were private and corporate functions rather than the small clubs, which he obviously enjoyed more. If that was true it was a shame because he was a very good club act.

He was a big Bristol City fan and his father played for the club. I hope they'll give him a mention at their next game.

P.S. Just read Geri's link and from the comments - I didn't realise he used to be a geography teacher! Wow.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 9, 2010)

They already have - they did a minutes applause for him and Keith Alexander last saturday. He (and his family) was more than a big city fan btw - the Wedlock Stand is named after his grandad who was city and england captain, his uncle and old man also played for them, and they ran the city pub near the ground.


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 9, 2010)

That's good to hear, and thanks for the info.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 9, 2010)

Nooo, RIP Fred.

"I've got problems with my sex life... Since I fell and sprained my wrist"

Classic


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 10, 2010)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Nooo, RIP Fred.
> 
> "I've got problems with my sex life... Since I fell and sprained my wrist"
> 
> Classic



LOL Agreed.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 10, 2010)

1927 said:


> I think he must have gone to Swansea Uni cos I'm sure my dad went to college with him.
> 
> RIP Fred



Guardian obit confirms that and has lots of other interesting info.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 11, 2010)

Meltingpot said:


> P.S. Just read Geri's link and from the comments - I didn't realise he used to be a geography teacher! Wow.



at my old school no less.

he'd long gone by the time i got there, but he did a gig there once - t'were funny as fcuk and i got a CD which failed to survive contact with my first live-in girlfriend.

sadly missed.


----------

